# Clean out wrenches that work



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

WRENCHES THAT WORK?

Is there a wrench made that hooks up on 4" clean outs with the 4 lugs (?)
(Raised square plugs) with a cheater bar. 

Smack em with a maul, hook up the wrench and a cheater bar and if the 
pipe looks healthy put my paid for weight to work.

Sometimes these clean outs are recessed into the floor or wall and really a pain.

Sure would be nice.

Also has anyone got a sure fire set of sockets for the single lug clean outs?

There has to be some specialty tools that work.

I see some advertised but they seem kinda hokey. (HACKERY)


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yuppers. They're out there, use them all the time.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

fixitright said:


> WRENCHES THAT WORK?
> 
> Is there a wrench made that hooks up on 4" clean outs with the 4 lugs (?)
> (Raised square plugs) with a cheater bar.
> ...


I will get a picture of the new wrench I picked up.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

http://perfectoproducts.net/clean-out-plug-wrenches/

Fixit I have this set and it works great.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

A welder friend of mine made it for me a while back.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Just picked this one up a few days ago.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Roto-Rooter said:


> http://perfectoproducts.net/clean-out-plug-wrenches/
> 
> Fixit I have this set and it works great.


This is a great set up I had mine for years and I used to Rep, them to plumbers
I just sold mine back in feb, when I sold off all my plumbing tools, :whistling2:


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Saw this awhile ago - can't comment how useful it is.

http://heavydutysupplies.com/clean-out-plug-wrenches


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

That is perfecto products :whistling2:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I finally broke down and got the Perfecto cleanout plug removal kit. It looks nothing like the image on the website or on the box but they do work. I have that and the 6 way removal tool.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Just talked to the rep for Perfecto, going to order a set soon.

What is a 6 way removal tool?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

......


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

I use the perfecto as well although im missing a couple heads due to my helper loosing them :/, and whats really handy is the right angle pipe wrench, ive had use it a few times and it saved my butt!!


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I finally broke down and got the Perfecto cleanout plug removal kit. It looks nothing like the image on the website or on the box but they do work. I have that and the 6 way removal tool.


Could you take a picture to show us what they actually look like?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I priced out that set, all the plug wrenches and the offset pipe wrench 386.00 not sure on the shipping. Wondering how it would do with a Dewalt corded 1/2" impact.


----------

